# First time on the track this Fri 9/17



## NemeCes (Aug 22, 2009)

Taking my E36 328i to the track this Friday for the first time. Looking for any pointers or tips. I've already checked all levels and the majority of the suspension components. New rotors, pads, brake lines, tires, alignment... My main question is, being that I'm heading to Willow Springs for a day of fun, should I top off the oil with a lil more than full seeing as I will be tossing my car side to side ??

Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

I would not overfill. Even a little overfill can cause more problems than it might avoid. Instead, take a can of oil with you to the track and check the level after a couple of sessions. Unless your car uses some oil normally, it probably won't use any on the track, but good to be prepared.
If this is your first time on the track, you probably will not actually be pushing your car that hard this time. You'll understand that much better after another 7 or 8 weekends on the track.


----------



## NemeCes (Aug 22, 2009)

Appreciate the info! Thanks so much.


----------



## cemick (May 4, 2008)

So how was your day? Did the car perform to your satisfaction? What issues if any did you run into?


----------



## Luc (Jun 25, 2009)

cemick said:


> So how was your day? Did the car perform to your satisfaction? What issues if any did you run into?


Yes, how did it go ?

I'll take my bimmer for the first time to Laguna Seca on Nov. 1st and was looking for some tips..


----------

